# plans for paper tuning jig?



## D-Bak (Jan 17, 2005)

put this is the wrong forum i think........ do any of you guys hav any plans to make ur own paper tuning jig????? thank you


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

DON'T have them written down go to gander mt. look @ theirs it's PVC run to LOWES while it's still fresh in your mind & get the PVC. the paper you can get from any auto parts store the sells paint.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

if you search there are several threads with pics.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

bulding a paper tuning frame its very easy. atually, all you need is a frame. 

you need: 4 T shaped pieces of pvc
2 pvc elbows 
10 pvc pipes


first, put a pipe holding the 2 elbows together. 
then, put a pipe in the other end of the elbows. 
grab 2 Ts and put them in the end of that pipes. 
put another pipe holding the 2 Ts together. (now you have a square frame)
NOTE: the T must have a free end pointing downards.

now, put another 2 pipes in the ends of the Ts.
now grab the other 2 T and put them in the end, with the free ends pointing to the front and back.
finally, put the other 4 pipes in the 4 free ends of the Ts. this will make it stable so it wont fall. 

clear as mud, right??


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

check out my set-up , Make it as wide has you like it and as tall , 1" pvc Pipe 
I used an old gold tip arrow to hold the paper roll which is freezer paper


----------



## Bert2 (Feb 16, 2003)

I built mine out of 2x4's and I use a staple gun to hold the paper on . . . but those other designs above are a lot slicker.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

If one can hang the paper from the roof, all that is needed are 2 arrows, thread and paper...


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> check out my set-up , Make it as wide has you like it and as tall , 1" pvc Pipe
> I used an old gold tip arrow to hold the paper roll which is freezer paper



DthbyHoyt. Is that a couple of arrow holes in that Hoyt banner on the back wall? I feel your pain!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Dth that picture looks like the one I just built a couple weeks ago.Pvc is the way to go if you dont glue the base and frame to each other it makes it easy to store.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Kelsnore said:


> DthbyHoyt. Is that a couple of arrow holes in that Hoyt banner on the back wall? I feel your pain!!


 Yea I had a couple of Mathew shooters here and well ya see what happened! No just kidding them are black thunm tacks.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I hang mine in my basement and hang it from the floor joists. I use an old storm window frame with paper clamps to hold the tractor feed type computer paper. Works great !


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

*Dthbyhoyt*

How is the paper held in place? Is is passing through the pvc pipe? I was planning on building one of these, but cannot decide best how to hold the paper tight. Can you show a couple of close up pics of the paper held in place?

Thanks


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

nicebucks275 said:


> Dth that picture looks like the one I just built a couple weeks ago.Pvc is the way to go if you dont glue the base and frame to each other it makes it easy to store.


Rockingham ? you are only 40 min away , I am in Raeford


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

bcriner said:


> How is the paper held in place? Is is passing through the pvc pipe? I was planning on building one of these, but cannot decide best how to hold the paper tight. Can you show a couple of close up pics of the paper held in place?
> 
> Thanks


Cut a piece of PVC to fit and drill and bolt.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

bcriner said:


> How is the paper held in place? Is is passing through the pvc pipe? I was planning on building one of these, but cannot decide best how to hold the paper tight. Can you show a couple of close up pics of the paper held in place?
> 
> Thanks


Loosen top & bottom and pull from the top , works great .


----------



## MrPike (Apr 27, 2004)

*Try a magnetic strip for holding the paper*

I built mine from PVC pipe as others have described so that it can be taken down for storage.

To hold the paper, I bought a roll of magnetic stripping from a craft store and glued that on the top and bottom of the frame. Makes it easy to change paper quickly and is good enough to hold it snug.


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's mine as posted about three years ago.


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

I built one like the 1st picture. glued everything but one of the elbows on the top and the 2 feet. I pull the one unglued end out and slide a roll of freezer paper over it then press the elbow back in place. I then just use a spring loaded plastic clamp on the top pipe over the roll and one on the middle pipe holding the paper. thats the simplest and cheapest I could come up with.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 2, 2005)

Imitation is the best form of flattery


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Source for Paper*

What are the best sources for THIN paper on rolls? I have some paper that I got at Lowes but it is like cardboard and doesn't show the suttle things.
Jbird


----------



## Inspector (Feb 2, 2005)

What I have on my frame is 18" freezer paper that is wax coated on one side. It is stiff enough to give good definition without restricting the tear. I tried auto body masking paper and it works good also but the tears on the freezer paper are more defined.


----------



## boxxer (Dec 12, 2003)

*Paper Tune*

i USE A LADDER AND A STAPLE GUN WORKS GREAT


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

I get my paper at an auto body suppy store. It's the paper they use for masking a car for painting. It's the best I've found.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



1iarrowking said:


> Here's mine as posted about three years ago.


---------------

Hello
I like this and understand it all but the top where the bolts go .Would you have a picture of a end view of the top.

Thanks
Later
Unk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 2, 2005)

Hope these pics help. Just to let you know, this cost less than $20 to build. Most of the cost was the fusion spray paint which cost $7.00.


----------



## 1iarrowking (Sep 6, 2002)

Unk Bond said:


> ---------------
> 
> Hello
> I like this and understand it all but the top where the bolts go .Would you have a picture of a end view of the top.
> ...


  Is this what you want to see?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



1iarrowking said:


> Is this what you want to see?


Hello ] You bet .Now i understand it completely.

And sure appreciate you sharing this with me.

Good job, thanks
Later
Unk.


----------



## thruthevitals (Aug 28, 2003)

I cut the bottom out of a cardboard box and use masking tape to fasten computer paper over the opening. Fold it back up when im done and can take it anywhere. Saw it on a video.


----------

